# Emerald coast fabricators/breeze fabricators



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Now is the time to have those small changes done to your tower or leaning post.
Above is an added backrest and rod holders as well as fresh upholstery.

We can also pull your existing top and have it blasted and epoxy primed then powdercoated.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Crap! Can someone flip that photo?


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Try this.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

That's better!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice job


----------

